# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Dislocated Rib

## higherdesire

In December I hurt my back and while at the chiro he asked me if I hurt "right there" and pked my in the middle of my back in a spot that is sore all the time. When I said yes he siad this is going to hurt but you will thank me. He basicaly jumed on me and popped what he said was a rib back in place. I immediatley felt better there and have been fine since.

Unitl this weekend. Now I have the same pain on the other side. I am going to chiro tomorrow but wanted to know if anyone else ever has problems with ribs dislocating? I still work out but it is sorta painful all the time.

----------


## Tigershark

I have never had a dislocated rib but a good friend cracked one and I do not wish that pain on anybody. Hope it gets better for you man.

----------


## Noles12

Never dislocated but did break one in football in high school

----------


## kickinit

Dont even think its possible to dislocate a rib?

Otherwise I have sprung a rib and cracks one before.

----------


## higherdesire

I had never heard of it either to be honest which is why I posted, to see if anyone else had. The chiro popped it back in last December and I am going agian today at 2:30. I am just going to sya it hurts and see if he diagnoses the same way agian. It definatley hurts like what I had before and should be the same diagnoses. We will see.

----------


## higherdesire

Well I had my adjustment. I feel 95% better. I can take a full breath and everything. It was not the same experience as before, This time he pipointed the wrong location until i corrected him. The adjutment went well, but the poppoing th rib back into place was nowhere near as profound of an experience as last time. the pain wasn't as bad and the pop wasn't there. I am still sore this time where as last time I was not.

I did research dislocated ribs and they are acutally common.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Well I had my adjustment. I feel 95% better. I can take a full breath and everything. It was not the same experience as before, This time he pipointed the wrong location until i corrected him. The adjutment went well, but the poppoing th rib back into place was nowhere near as profound of an experience as last time. the pain wasn't as bad and the pop wasn't there. I am still sore this time where as last time I was not.
> 
> I did research dislocated ribs and they are acutally common.


My rib at T-6 level pops out posterior all the time. I think its more of a subluxation, because setting luxations are not within the scope of practice for a Chiro in most states.

----------


## higherdesire

What?

----------


## MuscleScience

Luxation is a term meaning dislocation

----------


## higherdesire

Thanks bro. I should have put a smiley or something there.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Thanks bro. I should have put a smiley or something there.


Nice Cock by the way...... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kratos

you really shouldn't need to do anything...time should let it find it's happy place without any intervention.

----------


## MuscleScience

> you really shouldn't need to do anything...time should let it find it's happy place without any intervention.


You have to be kidding me Kratos, If you have ever had your SI go out or a posterior rib. It will not pull itself back in, and no amount of muscle relaxers, pain killers, or PT will help without a little mechanical manipulation. Take it from me I have dealt with this kind of stuff for years with athletes. Your Talus goes out on a soccer players plant foot, you cant rehab it back in. We sent them to A chiro or and Osteopath for adjustments, and then do rehab. Works like a charm everytime.

----------


## Kratos

^depends who you ask muscle science and how bad the dislocation^
if mechanical manipulation works for you...go for it. the less time it spends out of place the better I think.

----------


## BrokenBricks

I have never seen a "dislocated rib" before. I have seen hundreds of rib fractures. Never a dislocated rib. 

Even a layman can look at the spine here and realize that a true dislocation is near impossible. 

If a rib is dislocated it should be demonstrable via x-ray. Some apologist for chiros please provide a link.

I founds this...

This mans left (right side of image) rib is intruding into the foramen (hole) where a spinal nerve exits the back. This guy needs a neurosurgeon. Yo cannot "manipulate" that into place.

----------


## dstate52

you have to remember that every rib under 7 is cartilage. I tore my 8th rib and it dislocates and docs cant do anything for me i had to stop collegiate wrestling because of it. They said they coulda helped me if it wasnt where my costal cartilage meets becasue there isn't much blood flow so its really slow healing if it heals at all. Cartilage tears are much worse then a break best of luck. but your chiro shuold be able to help.

----------


## ScotchGuard

I dislocated a rib in a car accident. The rib doesn't move vertically (up/down) along the spine. It moves in/out toward the chest. When I got his my body sorta wrapped around the seatbelt and my rib popped out. Yeah, it was a little weird. I took myself to the chiro and he popped it back in. Whew, it felt better almost instantly. The emergency room doctor just gave me anti-inflammatory.

----------


## JTizzle

Broken Bricks: With all due respect, and I may be new to this site, but I'm not new to this type of injury. Ribs have a couple articulation points, and they can indeed be dislocated. A dislocation, or subluxation, can be just a minor misalignment of the joint. The Cervical vertabrae (except C1, which articulates with the skull, and C2 which articulate with C1/C3, but C3 is your "Axis," or pivot point), are located in your neck region, while your Thoracic vertebrae are located from your lower neck to your middle back, where your Lumbar vertabrae are located, then followed by Sacral vertebrae, which are fused during the growth and development process.

Thoracic vertebrae are the only ones that articulate with ribs, and have these areas called facets, in which the posterior medial aspect of the rib, "sits" in these areas, so that you can move, and flexibility, yet the stability of a "cage," when they are all aligned. Even a minor misalignment, can put stress on EVERY SURROUNDING AREA!! You can see it yourself, by the picture you put up, that there's a lot going on there, and even damage or unevenness can cause much discomfort, including radiated pain to the extremities and even in the thoracic (chest) region.


If you'd like to know more, I'd be happy to explain it... I just want to make sure folks have the right information. I've been suffering from this type of recurring injury for about 7 years since I fell about 5ft and landed mid-back. Unfortunately, no amount of pain meds or stretching/excercise seems to do the trick permanently. I'm currently in school to be a Dr of Physical Therapy, with the hopes maybe I can find the lynch-pin to fix this, as I'm not the only one who suffers from this type of injury.


Hope that helps!




JT

----------


## falco21

With all due respect, this thread is 2 years old. Just sayin'

----------


## JTizzle

falco21: Completely understand what you mean, since I frequent some forums, however since I've been having issues, and have been exhaustively searching for answers, this was one of the first choices when I searched on Google.

Regardless, it's better to dispell incorrect information or opinions, than to let it propagate and fester on the 'net..




JT

----------

